# female bearded dragon, gravid? or unwell?



## buzzfuzz (Jan 14, 2010)

hiya, i need help about my 2 beardies, my female is 1year 10 months old and my male is 1 year old. over the last 2 weeks my female has got alot bigger and started acting strange. they have never bred before but we took my female to the petshop and they said she was pregnant, so ive got an incubator set up and a lay box set up, i have split my male and female up today. my female has gon really big and has hardly moved in a week an a half. she is still eating the odd bit of food, is this apart of her being pregnant? need help, i am worrying now because she hasnt moved. any advice?:welcome:


----------



## herriotfan (Dec 3, 2009)

We were told to put a tub of moist (sand castle consistancy) in our beardies vivarium (deep enough for her to go in up to eye level) so she could nest and lay her eggs in there. Do you use sand substrate? Is she scrapping/burrowing in it as if looking for a good nesting site?
We were also told not to dither if we were unsure of any beardies health, at any time, because they normally 'hide' illness. It's only when the illness becomes beyond their (beardies) control that most owners notice it. Thank goodness you've taken your girl to the vet!
I really don't mean to worry you but a friend of mine had a beardie that became egg bound and she had to be operated on because she was so ill.
You'll be pleased to know she's ok now. The reptile vet told my friend to make sure she had a bucket of 'sand castle' sand in the vivarium each time her beardie was pregnant. If possible put the male in a different viv too. He may be pestering the female and she could be rather stressed if she's very close to laying her eggs.
I'm not an expert but hope that might help...... 
If you are still very worried take her back to the vet.


----------



## buzzfuzz (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks for the advice, will be bookin an appointment asap , ive put playsand in but just she just lays there and hardly does anything, almost like shes just resting. i hope shes not eggbound but i will have to wait and see what the vet says , cheers again.


----------



## buzzfuzz (Jan 14, 2010)

also i put my male into a seperate viv today so hopefully tomorow she has abit more energy


----------



## James Prala (Apr 4, 2009)

am sure she will lay soon. mine ignores it ehen i put it in and then the first chance she gets when the house is empty you come back to a massive mound of whatever you are using and there's lots if beautiful pearly white eggs underneath. be warned though she will look anorexic after she has had them. it very shocking.


----------



## herriotfan (Dec 3, 2009)

It's really worrying, isn't it, but try the 'sand-castle' tub. You'll be amazed at what it can do. Just don't wait too long to take her to the vet....better safe than sorry. Difficult to advise tho' cos' vet visit costs a fortune!! :bash: Blast and bugger it.....ooops, mustn't swear!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buzzfuzz (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks for the advice, i will try the sand castle tub today and i will be taking her to the vets today hopefully , cheers


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

what sand are you using ?? Not builders sand 

I use eco earth and playsand mixed 50-50 and my dragons seem to like that to lay in.

when she is ready to lay she will likely pace the viv and dig furiously all over the place. Hopefully she finds the digging box to her liking.

Monitor closely cos she may be so good at nest building you wont know she has layed them other that her fat belly will have disappeared.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

here is a pic of a gravid female. All lumpy and bumpy.


----------



## buzzfuzz (Jan 14, 2010)

i use play sand but she just doesnt want to do anything. ive been giving her baths an massaging her tummy but no luck, i could feel somthing in her tummy, it did feel like an egg but only 90% sure. my male is trying to get out of hes viv to my female. she still hand waves at him but i wont let them be put together until shes well. going to see the vet today so i hope its ok, do you think i should get a seperate lay box and fill it wih play sand and leave her in? see if she does lay any eggs?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Be Very, very careful about massaging her tummy. The eggs are fragile and easily ruptured which can cause problems. IMO you have 2 choices. Either take her to the Vet - this would be my first option. If you don't want to do that then make sure everything is as it should be in the viv- temperatures are ok and most important that she has a deep laying box of DAMP sand (you could start a little tunnel for her). Then cover over the front of the viv with a blanket or something (careful with the heat lamp) and leave her in peace. They often won't lay unless they feel secure and private. 

It may be that she isn't ready to lay yet - they usually start to dig first - but that she is feeling sluggish with the weather etc. Make sure your temps are high enough and that your uvb is ok.


----------



## buzzfuzz (Jan 14, 2010)

basking temp is 100 and on the cooler side its around 85 to 90, i have made a tunnel but she doesnt seam interested she just lies there, i am gna get a box an fill it full of damp sand like u said an then see if she starts digging , cheers for the advice :2thumb:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Glad you are taking her to the vets.


----------



## buzzfuzz (Jan 14, 2010)

took her to the vets and got an x ray on her to see if there was any eggs, turns out there wer no eggs, she was all well. i payed £60 for an xray an for some one to say shes in brumation !! ahh well atleast ino shes alright , thanks for every ones advice :2thumb:


----------

